# Why Buy A Mac ?



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 26, 2008)

I finally decided to start this thread, more out of curiosity and academic intrest than anything else. Of late, I had been seeing more and more pro mac comments. To an extent where people use statements like _just use it and you will see... its just soo beautiful to work with_ etc. Most of them made no sense to a practical guy like me, so I decided to ask directly here the EXACT questions and see if I can get any answers and get my mind cleared.

*The questions are simple and are as follows:*

*01.* Why should someone buy a mac ?

*02.* What are the advantages of buying a mac over another system ?

*03.* What are the qualities of a mac that make it more worth buying than any other PC ?
*
04.* Some people often say a mac DOES have VFM. How true is it ?

*05.* What are the advantages an average person can get by spending his money on a weak mac instead of a powerful PC ?

*06.* Is it really worth getting a mac despite the HUGE performance drop over other PCs ?

*07.* When it comes to the OS of a mac, what advantages does it have over other OSes ?

*08.* Other than the eye-candy and the ease of use, what else does the mac have ?
*
09.* Apple goes on ranting about advantages of a mac over another PC. Several of its points appear quite invalid. Any comments on that ?
*
10.* What are the features available exclusively to macs which are so good that they make the mac verymuch worth buying ?

*11.* other than the iLife suite, what else in an average retail mac is very useful and *unique* ?

*12.* how future proof is a mac ?

*...more questions on their way...*​
I need replies from mostly mac users and people who have used macs and/or who know other mac users. *Neither is this a troll thread nor are any fanboyish statements welcome here*. I want clear logical and practical comments.

I might ask too many questions, so please bear with me.

And yes, I want to deal with every model currently available, the Mac Mini, the iMac, the Mac Pro, the MacBook and the MacBook Pro. Every one of them I want to ask these same question set.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm not a Mac user, but I'll try and answer some of your questions to the best of my knowledge.

1. Macs are for people who prefer style, convenience, flaunt value and the best operating system in the world over practicality, features, gaming and value for money.

2. The design, the style and Mac OS X,

3. You are repeating the same questions.

4. I don't think Macs are as good VFM as, say, an assembled PC. But still you do get a lot for your money with a Mac.

5. Depends upon the needs of that person. Macs are not for everyone. If you need a powerful machine for gaming and stuff, then Macs are not for you.

6. If the things about Macs that I mentioned in the answer for the first question appeal to you, the Yes.

7. The way Apple has designed Mac OS X, the attention to detail that they've paid, the extra thought they've put in, the way they've combined style and functionality and many other things is why Mac is better than any other OS. Plus the feel-good factor is the highest here. Plus technically it is very robust as well (I must say I don't know much about the OS technicalities) and also enjoys almost negligible number of viruses.

8. A sufficient number of high quality softwares to work on.

9. Apple's comments should be taken with a bit of salt. Not everything they say is true (which is the case with nearly every company).

10. Mac OS X Leopard.

11. I think iLife has all that one needs. What else do you want?

12. In the world of Computers and technology, nothing is more than 1 year future proof.

Thats the best I can do. I know that guys like Aayush and Goobi and all the other Mac users will be able to answer your questions better. Wait for their replies. 

Disclaimer- I'm not an Apple fan. I'm just someone who uses Windows and dreams of owning a Mac one day.


----------



## mail2and (Jun 26, 2008)

krazzy said:


> I'm not a Mac user, but I'll try and answer some of your questions to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> 1. Macs are for people who prefer style, convenience, flaunt value and the best operating system in the world over practicality, features, gaming and value for money.
> 
> ...



Couldn't put it more perfectly. Very nicely done, krazzy. Just one thing though. When I bought my Macbook, I got a 2 GHZ C2D; whilst competing companies gave about 1.4-1.6 GHZ C2D (Dell, Lenovo), but with more RAM. I prefered the Apple way as I always could upgrade the ram for a negligible cost, but the cost of upgrading the processor would be very high (if at all it was possible). So, as you said, it can't obviously offer as much VFM as a properly assembled machine by someone who knows what they're doing; but in many cases and scenarios, it does offer good VFM.


----------



## narangz (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice, krazzy. 
I would also like to own a Mac someday, even if I run Windows on it (On a second thought, it'll be dual boot).


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2008)

My dad wants a iMAC  .. he is just not leaving me till I take him for a live demo


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

1-4: Seem to me like the same questions
a) You don't have problems of viruses, drivers, maintenance. Everything works out of the box.
b) Excellent after sales support. No issues with warranty, none whatsoever.
c) The Mac is value for money, because for me time is money. And the less time I spend configuring/maintaining a machine, the more time I have to work. 
d) Macs are freaking silent! Not a peep can be heard from any one of them. Compare that to any PC which is a whiny ......

5: Weak? You call a Core 2 Duo 2.6Ghz with 6MB cache on a notebook weak? Most notebooks I see come with a default config of 1.8Ghz or something. While the minimum MacBook comes with 2Ghz and 4MB cache. 

6: Performance drop? Are you serious? Performance is not measured by gigahertz and synthetic benchmarks, at least not by me. It is exactly the reason why my Core Duo iMac is faster than a similarly configured Core 2 Duo Windows PC. 

7: Now to tell you about OS X will take a while. Certainly not just the three points mentioned below. 
a) Generally problem free. You will find that some people have problems, but they are much rarer than any other system. Its more like if a mac user has a problem, he immediately voices it out cause Macs are known not to crash.
b) Silent. Transparent. Works for the user. So my workflow for making a website doesn't include running a maintenance script or making sure I don't open a malicious file.
c) Software: You might have heard that Mac OS X lacks software, but that is soooo not true. The best applications are Mac only. 

8: I don't care for eye candy. If its there, good. If its not there, no problems.

9: Care to mention which ones *you think* are invalid?

10: Mac OS X Leopard. Silent operation. Just one or two cables hanging around so less mess. Uses very little power. 

12: Using the iBook which was bought three years ago without any problems. The hard drive crashed once but that was replaced. The F4 key stopped working so the keyboard was replaced. That's it. The machine runs leopard beautifully and I think its going to be doing the same for at least another two years. 5 years is future proof enough I think.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, I am mainly talking about desktops. Everyone knows laptops and mobile phones have still not reached the level of desktop where no company can afford to rip customers off.

And again, for laptops, @milind, I don't think current generation laptops come with 1.8GHz CPUs. I am talking about Dell XPS m7120. But then, I doubt I and many people with a similar view as me will be intrested in a very expensive portable PC which may get lost easily, and at the same time offering half the performance of a Desktop built by myself.

So as far as I am concerned, I am into only sub 30k laptops. Among these, can you tell me if any mac fits in, or if any mac has higher performance than another laptop at the SAME price ?

*Anyway, here are more questions, after getting Milind's and Krazzy's answers:*

Let me put in my _*personal situation*_:

_I am comparing a mac to a tailor made system, with a taylor made OS that can do everything what you said a mac can, and much more. I find this OS much more easy to use compared to even my friend's mac. I generally do tasks which take an hour on a windows machine, like installing a service pack, in three to ten minutes flat on my OS. I never experience any instability issues. I always have the latest software at my disposal, and save some indivudual software in iLife I enjoy everything else here too. I always install and just run the OS right away, since any and every driver is already installed and hardware is successfully auto-detected. I have lots of robust keyboard shortcuts to get lots of work done, and I customised the OS with menus at all odd places to offer more usability._

Considering this fact, I doubt OSX in the mac will be my primary attraction to buy a mac. What do you say ? Can OSX _still_ be a valid option in a mac ?

And most of your speed points of an imac, I gather, come from the fact that it runs leopard and not vista ? But here, I am using a custom OS, am I not ? And this OS is faster than any other OS I have seen...

I think I need to take the mac more as hardware entity than a software one. How better can a mac, say an iMac, be, when compared to a tailor made system for me by me ?


----------



## mail2and (Jun 26, 2008)

I also forgot to mention that whilst the OS provides ease of use to the non-geek users, it does provide you with a command line if you need to play around. Ultimately, it is also another implementation of Unix, isn't it? I've installed many Linux software, including GNUcash, using Darwinports on my OS X implementation. With Wine and Crossover Mac, I can run Windows software including Office 2003 and SopCast; and with software like Darwinports, I can install most, if not all software available for the Linux platform.

As for the hardware, Apple is more competitive on the notebook front than it is on the desktop front. The Power Mac is meant for, and used by graphics professionals. The Mac Mini is the sub-30k entry level mac (and a verrry cute one at that!). That leaves iMac which is their flagship desktop Mac. There is room for another user-customizable Mac without a monitor in the desktop range, according to me.

As far as the software goes, almost all the Linux software that you use can also be run on OS X. You can customize desktop shortcuts to your heart's content, too. If you try hard enough, you can even run GNOME or Xfce on top of Mac OS X, replacing the Mac desktop environment! If that isn't customization, I don't know what is.

Also, if a person is a gamer, then it is always better to go in for an assembled PC. Nothing beats self customization, not even Apple's ease of use or its well designed hardware.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 26, 2008)

mail2and said:


> I also forgot to mention that whilst the OS provides ease of use to the non-geek users, it does provide you with a command line if you need to play around. Ultimately, it is also another implementation of Unix, isn't it? I've installed many Linux software, including GNUcash, using Darwinports on my OS X implementation. With Wine and Crossover Mac, I can run Windows software including Office 2003 and SopCast; and with software like Darwinports, I can install most, if not all software available for the Linux platform.
> 
> As for the hardware, Apple is more competitive on the notebook front than it is on the desktop front. The Power Mac is meant for, and used by graphics professionals. The Mac Mini is the sub-30k entry level mac (and a verrry cute one at that!). That leaves iMac which is their flagship desktop Mac. There is room for another user-customizable Mac without a monitor in the desktop range, according to me.
> 
> ...


but the zillion dollar question is this: Is it worth buying a mac for that when I am already in my current state ?

edit: I mean I have an OS ready, but not the hardware ofcourse


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2008)

@Gautham.. lets take a clear look.. Now a days almost all operating systems have same basic features.. how they impliment is different.. You can do almost everything in all operating system be it free or paid.. You can browse, create spreadsheet, surf .. and watch movies and other stuff.. heavy usage.. Photoshop and other MM tools are also available for most platform.. Main point comes to security.. and OS X is Unix based.. (lets keep aside the fact that OS X was hacked in two minutes).. but still each OS can do what the other does.. only the implimentation will differ.. 

On coming to the hardware .. it all depends on the budget and requirement of that computer.. if its your first computer and you have less money to spend then Assembled PC is the way to go.. 
If you are a gamer and want to play games with full eyecandy then its assembled .. 

IF you have enough money and you are ready to trade a bit of "Speed" to sleek look and less clutter on your desktop then its iMac. 

heck man.. Leopard runs smooth on my 4 year old P4 with 512 MB RAM   and that too with buggy drivers


----------



## mail2and (Jun 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> but the zillion dollar question is this: Is it worth buying a mac for that when I am already in my current state ?



That's for you, and only you to decide. _Que le pouvoir soit avec vous_! _वह नतीजा आपका है! _


----------



## RCuber (Jun 26, 2008)

Also .. iMac would be perfect for my dad.. he doesnot want any clutter in his room.. he hates wires.. but iMac is not for me cause I Will invest in a quad core processor for my budget, because its my requirement..


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

> but the zillion dollar question is this: Is it worth buying a mac for that when I am already in my current state ?


The basic idea is not having to configure anything. You might be happy with your current situation (Linux I presume?) now that you've configured it just to your liking and all that. I don't know what kind of work you do with it, but for me, I love the OS X environment. Coding with Coda is a dream come true and the variety of other well-designed applications just makes the big difference. I'm sure one can type the same code in a free text editor and then upload those files using a free FTP client, but design and workflow makes a big difference for me. Which is why I use a mac. 

iMac hardware:
1. Looks awesome
2. Silent (I say this yet again!)
3. Very space saving
4. Power friendly (uses less than 3 watts while in sleep mode)

Mac OS X Software
1. Such that even the dumbest of users can find their way around, yet even power users don't feel restricted.
2. Problem free, configuration free, maintainance free, 
3. The best UI in the world. 
4. Third party apps.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm...I better not write why not to buy a Mac


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 26, 2008)

goobi has mentioned every reason to buy a mac but still it depends on what u wanna use it for
you wont ever be bored with mac 
there are many pro apps that are mac exclusive so if thats the case with u - forget a pc

and the stuff i use runs better on my mac than a pc - that might explain mac's power  though my pc has better specs.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 26, 2008)

mail2and said:


> That's for you, and only you to decide. _Que le pouvoir soit avec vous_! _वह नतीजा आपका है! _


Show off.


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And again, for laptops, @milind, I don't think current generation laptops come with 1.8GHz CPUs.


There are laptops above 1.8GHz. Check HP dv2700 and dv2800 range.



> But then, I doubt I and many people with a similar view as me will be intrested in a very expensive portable PC which may get lost easily, and at the same time offering half the performance of a Desktop built by myself.


errr..... Do you want to buy one or not? And protecting the laptop is ur job 




> _ I generally do tasks which take an hour on a windows machine, like installing a service pack, in three to ten minutes flat on my OS. _


_

A service pack is a large collection of updates so its obviously going to take time, just as it will take time if you are going to download abt hundred different updates and then install in linux.




			And most of your speed points of an *imac*, I gather, come from the fact that *it runs leopard and not vista ?* But here, I am using a custom OS, am I not ? And this OS is faster than any other OS I have seen...

Click to expand...

When did Apple started shipping Vista on Macs? 

And if you are THAT satisfied with your OS then why change? 





			So as far as I am concerned, I am into only sub 30k laptops. Among these, can you tell me if any mac fits in, or if any mac has higher performance than another laptop at the SAME price ?
		
Click to expand...





			but the zillion dollar question is this: Is it worth buying a mac for that when I am already in my current state ?

edit: I mean I have an OS ready, but not the hardware ofcourse
		
Click to expand...





			But here, I am using a custom OS, am I not ? And this OS is faster than any other OS I have seen...
		
Click to expand...


Well, will you be more clear about what are you trying to ask?

It's just like saying that " *I know how to drive a car, already having a Maruti 800 in fine condition and don't have the budget for a higher end car like Chevorlet,Corolla or Benz. Can anyone tell me why should I buy a higher priced car if I'M already comfortable with what I have?*" _


----------



## napster007 (Jun 26, 2008)

As explained above.... all the points are true. 

But may i warn you...if u are into gaming don even think abt getting a mac. Mac is good for style and buisness. Go for a PC if ur into gaming....U'll get almost 2x performance for the same cost


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow finally a good explanation on Macs and their pros.  Nice answers goobimama and mail2and. Could you also answer the following questions.

1. How is virtualization on Macs? 

2. How easy is it to install multiple OS'es on a Mac Book (I believe thats what they call their laptops) . I recall Aryayush saying that Installing Ubuntu with Mac OSX in parallel is quite simple. 

3. Can Macs run all Windows apps if not a majority of them? Is there a considerable performace hit? 

4. Are Macs ready to use on opening. Consider the following scenario.
Entertainment (Movies, songs) 
Office Use      (As in Documentation , Spreadsheets, Presentations)
Synchronizing with Mobile Phones (Calendar and Contacts )
Or would I have to like the others download all the stuff ot be fully functional.

5. Can I use all of the above data on a Windows / Linux platform easily? As in Documents. 

6. I recall hearing drgrudge saying that MS-Office doesnt come on it for free. So is there a fully blown functional office suite for usage? 

7. Do I need a broadband connection for this? (As in are the updates huge and frequent?) 

8. Are there plenty of Open Source Alternatives which I don't have to pay for and I can use on Mac ? 

9. Out of curiosity what kinds of folks would you recommend to stay away from Macs. I can understand gamers staying away but considering that I can install any OS on it should it still matter? Or are there some kind of performance hits that come along with it? 



> Hmm...I better not write why not to buy a Mac


As long as its not another OS comparison thread Id love to hear it .



> It's just like saying that " I know how to drive a car, already having a Maruti 800 in fine condition and don't have the budget for a higher end car like Chevorlet,Corolla or Benz. Can anyone tell me why should I buy a higher priced car if I'M already comfortable with what I have?"



The car analogy strikes again .


----------



## bikdel (Jun 26, 2008)

@iNFiNiTE Man you lost out on many point Gautham made....  

1. He was saying that iMac is faster because it ships with OSX and not Vista.
2. About laptops he was saying that laptops come with better CPUs than 1.8 GHz (i suppose)...

and the like ... hope i understood...

And question for ALL...

My dad is going to buy a new laptop. He uses MS Office in his current laptop. Does the Preconfigured Macbook have office tools that will serve his purpose like Word Processor, Presentaions and Spreadsheets?  How well will a Mac integrate in an environment when office apps used are mostly Ms Office? i dont think macros of MsOffice apps will work in the bundled Mac office suite(if there is anything like that  )

Hope I get my answer. And hope my dad gets convinced as I am really  looking forward to see a Mac in home.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 26, 2008)

1. I have tried Windows via virtualisation (using Parallels). I could use Internet Explorer and Solitaire without any problems. The speed is good (I got 2GB) and it feels like a native app.

Also, with Crossover 7, one can run apps virtually without installing Windows. The recent upgrade supports MS Office 2007 among others. 

2. Installing Windows via Bootcamp, trust me, is actually easier than installing Windows on a PC. I haven't tried Linux yet so I can't say.

3. Via Bootcamp, it comes a regular PC. Via virtualisation, most of the apps except scientific/3D and DX9+ games. 

4. On opening:
- Entertainment: Can play music, and *some* video. One needs to get Perian codecs (1MB file) to make quicktime play everything.
- Office Use: The Mac comes with iWork 30-day trial so yes, you can use all the office stuff you need. 
- Synchronizing: Out of the box support for most handsets. 

5. Yes. I have yet to come across a file format that is not compatible (oh wait, I think MS Access is still not compatible)

6. The Mac has three main Office suits. MS Office 2008. iWork (Numbers, Pages, Keynote) which costs $79 and which I personally prefer to MS Office. And last is NeoOffice which is the OpenOffice.org port to Mac OS X (Free). 

7. Updates can be a little big. the point updates (eg 10.5.3) are sometimes over 300 MB in size. Other app updates are somewhere in 20-50MB region.

8. The Mac comes with something called X11? I think you can run Linux apps using that. Not sure though. As for open source apps dedicated for the mac, I don't think there are many. A lot of the apps are shareware. 

9. Gamerz definitely. If you plan on running games via bootcamp, it defeats the purpose of getting a mac. Cause if you tend to use OS X, rebooting is not something you like to do (cause it comes rarely). If you tend to use Windows, then why get a mac? 

I can't think of any other scenario for not getting a mac. The performance is amazing, and there are equally good/better apps for OS X. Maybe some people with specific equipment which doesn't have OS X drivers I guess should stick to Windows.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 26, 2008)

> How well will a Mac integrate in an environment when office apps used are mostly Ms Office? i dont think macros of MsOffice apps will work in the bundled Mac office suite(if there is anything like that  )


Naturally I thought it would run but after checking some resources I found that the current version Office 2008 doesn't support VBA. Explanation given clearly in the source given below. Workarounds are also given. 

Source: *www.microsoft.com/mac/developers/d...ad148fd4-1f3c-4690-8198-9a137b91f09d1033&ep=7

Edit: Thanks goobimama that explains that well .


----------



## mail2and (Jun 27, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Show off.



Mehu


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 27, 2008)

Charan said:


> @Gautham.. lets take a clear look.. Now a days almost all operating systems have same basic features.. how they impliment is different.. You can do almost everything in all operating system be it free or paid.. You can browse, create spreadsheet, surf .. and watch movies and other stuff.. heavy usage.. Photoshop and other MM tools are also available for most platform.. Main point comes to security.. and OS X is Unix based.. (*lets keep aside the fact that OS X was hacked in two minutes*).. but still each OS can do what the other does.. only the implimentation will differ..
> 
> On coming to the hardware .. it all depends on the budget and requirement of that computer.. if its your first computer and you have less money to spend then Assembled PC is the way to go..
> If you are a gamer and want to play games with full eyecandy then its assembled ..
> ...


about the bolded parts:

1. I am a security freak. I think mac = insecure due to that hacking...

2. Hackint0sh abuser 


Charan said:


> Also .. iMac would be perfect for my dad.. he doesnot want any clutter in his room.. he hates wires.. but iMac is not for me cause I Will invest in a quad core processor for my budget, because its my requirement..


What about *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89137 ?
Its cheaper and much much more powerful compared to an iMac...[kwad kore)


mehulved said:


> Show off.


+1


iNFiNiTE said:


> It's just like saying that "_ *I know how to drive a car, already having a Maruti 800 in fine condition and don't have the budget for a higher end car like Chevorlet,Corolla or Benz. Can anyone tell me why should I buy a higher priced car if I'M already comfortable with what I have?*_"


Who says I have a maruti 800 ?
I have the speed of a mclaren
I have the acceleration of a ferrari
I have the 1337ness of a benz
I have the looks of a uber muscle car
I have the comfort of a bugatti
I have the reliability of a F1 car
I have the milage of a BMW



Finally, @Goobimama:

I am refering to the part where you say that "not having to customise" is mac osx's biggest plus point.
Well, I think you must have been quite mistaken when you said my OS was heavily customised and it takes time doing that.

It took me hardly five to ten minutes to get it customised to my liking, and even these involved only adding apps and themes, rather than system level changes.

I installed it and started using it right away. Every software I ever wanted, including an office suite which a mac lacks _that functions permanently_, was present. But I heard with mac, things are a lot different. Is it true that majority of mac apps are paid ? I mean, whats the point of buying a software with a hardware then buying tonnes of different software for different perposes ?

And when DO you customise ? You do so when you want to enjoy yourself, or when you just install the system. I doubt macintosh is meant to be reinstalled after every single bug. So I don't think this already "customised" title is a plus point.

To give credit to apple, the theme looks really attractive alright, but it soon becomes too boring to the point of being ugly. The same thing happens everywhere, even with Crystal SVG iconset I use. Humans are never satisfied with just one thing. 

As for the part "its customised for _you_ already", I doubt it would be able to fullfill the needs of someone as demanding as me, who has supposedly wierd tastes, like a dislike of media management software(itunes in mac and rythembox in gnome), a dislike of an interface which is so minimalistic that its unusable(safari in mac and konqueror in kde), a liking for 1<00|_ looks with lots and lots of contrasting themes, etc.

So the above statements can be put in a nutshell as follows into a QUESTION:

Do you think the mac too is sufficiently customisable, so that I can actually _theme a mac_ and make it look anyway I want, get rid of the dock, get an extra taskbar, etc ?

*Next, about Security, Stability and Reliability*

Is a mac secure enough ? I know its a fork of FreeBSD, the most secure OS, but what about the usability enhancements apple made for it ? I heard most of them opened up holes ? A MacBook Air was hacked in 2 hours flat. These kind of things worry me a lot, as I am one SERIOUSLY PARANOID kind of guy.

*Mac running Applications*

I don't think the mac version of X11 can run all X Apps. Especially ones using linux libraries and KDE/Gnome related stuff in them. I know kaffeine runs on a mac, but its quite buggy and unstable there. Mac has this issue with all non cocoa software running very badly, and at the same time, not inspiring coders to code in its own cocoa, mainly because the potential customers are too little; the system is too expensive for most people to consider and hence there are less targetable customers. Especially when it comes to OpenSource, coding to cocoa means that there will be ZERO ability to port it to other platforms seamlessly. So I think there is a BIG question mark on the validity of the statement that a macintosh can fullfill all my needs.

*Mac and Pro Apps*

I hear a lot now that a mac has lots of good pro apps. But aren't these all a hell lot costly ? Don't you think its better that I run windows, which is (most unfortunately) the OS that pro app companies usually use for releasing software, on any standard system of mine and use them spending a lot less money ?

*OpenGL, Audio and Video*

Hows the apple implementation of the OpenGL graphics ? I know OpenGL performs wonderfully on linux, and on games like Unreal Tournament 3, but how is it on a mac ? Can you please compare it to DirectX 10.1 and tell me how well it fairs ? I am a hardcore audiophile, so can you also tell me how good audio sounds on a macintosh ? How are the speakers ? How us tge sound chip ? Whats the audio driver native to a mac called ? How well does it perform when compared to something of PRO quality, like PulseAudio or Creative Audigy ? And how is video on mac ? Whats the quality of it ?

*Advantages as a custom OS*

In more ways than one, a mac can be said to be a custom OS by itself too. I mean, apple made a mac to be a customised unix style OS. Ment for its hardware. And hey, I too have an OS just like that. So how does mac fare in that category ?


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 28, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Who says I have a maruti 800 ?
> I have the speed of a mclaren
> I have the acceleration of a ferrari
> I have the 1337ness of a benz
> ...



My Answer in my own previous post:


			
				iNFiNiTE said:
			
		

> And if you are THAT satisfied with your OS then why change?



Its just me wondering that, Is the entire point of creating this thread just to prove that you are running a superior OS?
Just curious, can you post some screenshots of ur customization and benchmark kinda thingys of performance?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 28, 2008)

iNFiNiTE said:


> My Answer in my own previous post:
> 
> 
> Its just me wondering that, Is the entire point of creating this thread just to prove that you are running a superior OS?
> Just curious, can you post some screenshots of ur customization and benchmark kinda thingys of performance?


its not the OS but the HARDWARE AS A WHOLE I am intrested in.


----------



## maxy69 (Jun 28, 2008)

well to my deepest knowledge 95% ppl buy it just to show off........or else one is hardcore fan.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 28, 2008)

maxy69 said:


> well to my deepest knowledge 95% ppl buy it just to show off........or else one is hardcore fan.


since you are new here, I won't bash you, but please learn to read the first post FULLY.

I am sick of every system comparison thread being filled with replies like this. Here, everything was going purely academical and well researched, but some people fill it with simpleton comments. I clearly stated I wanted NO BULL$HIT in this thread.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 20, 2008)

@mail2and: Our so called mac boys are zero when it comes to extra tweakings.
atleast post a tutorial for them ,*HOW TO USE DARWIN PORTS* .many valuable foss s/w like deluge t/c etc are available.

//me will be getting eee pc + linux -perfect killer combination 
@charan :awww!piracy? emeerra baba?


----------

